# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Duck callers

## Younghunter123

Can anyone recommend a couple callers that would suit a beginner?

----------


## dannyb

Cupped wing calls "the mutt" easy to blow double reed, nice raspy ducky sound.
Picked up mine and with a couple pointers my calling improved 10 fold

----------


## chindit

Haydels DR85. Good value but as with any caller you need to practice

----------


## Love_ducks

Yea as above, CWC ‘The Mutt’ is a fantastic easy to use call

----------


## Jusepy

Im stlll learning with "the mutt" also. Good caller and easy to use. Cost $150 bucks from the local sports store.
Hopefully I will be ready for calling on opening.

----------


## Bryan

I agree with the above regarding the "Mutt". Its a great caller and NZ made by a guy in Whakatane I believe. Company is called Cupped Wing Calls.

Another great one that is easy to use is the Faulks Deluxe Duck Call (model WA-33). Not sure where you find them in NZ these days though. H&F used to stock them, not sure if they still do.

----------


## dannyb

> I agree with the above regarding the "Mutt". Its a great caller and NZ made by a guy in Whakatane I believe. Company is called Cupped Wing Calls.


Pretty sure Cupped Wing Calls also offer life time tuning if you have any issues just send it back and they'll sort it. 
That being said I've had mine for 2 seasons now, never had any issues or heard of anyone who has.

----------


## country cuts

Cupped wing calls mutt is a good loud call for open water or rivers but makes a bit to much noise if shooting small ponds a Hammond is better suited both are nz company's. Anything double Reed if your learning will do start with single quacks you'll be amazed how many ducks you can pull in with a good single quack whilel everyone else is screaming through there calls or trying to sound like a hundred ducks feeding etc

----------


## Younghunter123

Thanks guys have ordered a mutt and a drake whistle

----------


## LBD

Could start by calling out.... Here Daffy... Daffy .... Daffy... here boy... come on Daffy ... come here boy... Daffy... Daffy....

But clearly identify your target first, I would hate you to take a shot at this Little Black Duck...

----------


## Micky Duck

the old olt 66 is perfect call..... still being made and still one of the easiest calls to use well and NOT stuff up calling with..... you can slowly breath in and get close to drake whistle,feed chuckle ,come back hail you name it you can do it.
a lot of the newer calls take a fair bit to master....and you have just over two weeks to do it...suggest a simple single quack....and feed chatter untill you do. yo uwill shoot a lot more birds just doing those two well...than a wrongly blown attempt at anything else.

----------


## Mackattack

> Cupped wing calls mutt is a good loud call for open water or rivers but makes a bit to much noise if shooting small ponds a Hammond is better suited both are nz company's. Anything double Reed if your learning will do start with single quacks you'll be amazed how many ducks you can pull in with a good single quack whilel everyone else is screaming through there calls or trying to sound like a hundred ducks feeding etc


I found i could call quite softly/gently out of the mutt for when on small ponds. Whereas my hammond Cajun needs a bit of gusto to keep going. Still dosent sound over powering on small water though. They compliment each other quite nicely with their different tones

----------


## Younghunter123

Cheers for the recommendation on the mutt is very easy to blow not taking a lot of air so good for trying to get the sound right . Heaps better then the B G one I brought. Pat on the back lads much appreciated

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

If you can get your hands on one of these they work good with a little shake sound like a feed call.  

They work a treat especially in the evening in a grain paddock or pond shooting.

----------

